
Beginning Engineers Checklist - kqr2
http://www.piclist.com/tecHREF/begin.htm
======
sundeep
This seems to be geared towards Electrical Engineering.

Anyone got a version for a (beginner)computer engineer?

~~~
HeyLaughingBoy
The Art of Programming Embedded Systems (Jack Ganssle; Academic Press) is my
favorite by far, but it may be out of print by now.

------
katz
> `The Art of Electronics' (Horowitz & Hill, Cambridge University Press)

I had to learn this one the hard way...

~~~
mrz
Would this book be any good for a Computer Engineering student? I'm laking
good Electronics background, so a good and solid reference is sorely needed!

~~~
katz
It is a type of "art" book showing how to build circuits. If you are going to
program or do digital design this will probably not help you. If you're going
to build AM modulators and power supplies then it would be useful.It is also
fairly old so this is mainly for electronic engineers.

I got mine for about $15 (special 3rd world edition). You can also get one
cheaply by permanently loaning from someone.

~~~
mrz
>If you are going to program or do digital design

Nope, not going to happen in my university [sadly]. The only thing really
wanted from me [as a student, that is] is theoretical understanding of all
things electronic (incidentally, I read the table of contents of the book and
it covers _every_ class I'm supposed to attend, so this is why I was
interested in the first place). Is the age factor something so relevant in
this context?

~~~
katz
> Is the age factor something so relevant in this context?

It is fairly old (late 80ies) so there won't be any newish digital stuff in it
(buses, etc...). Art of electronics is more of a hands-on book showing you how
to do stuff. I recommend paging the book in a library before you buy.

